
Elon Musk says ppl should receive a universal income once robots take their jobs - mnmlsm
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/elon-musk-universal-income-robots-ai-tesla-spacex-a7402556.html
======
golanggeek
Elon also says that people will then have more time to do more complex things,
once robots take over the mundane tasks.. That is the key point here, isnt it

~~~
fillskills
There is a fine balance between clickbait and honest lengthy headline. Very
few are able to do walk that line.

